# Back in the Saddle Post Motorcycle Crash



## parallel (Dec 24, 2016)

I've been progressively recuperating since my crash that I posted about at the beginning of October. The kid who hit me was driving the car his girlfriend drives, which was owned and insured by her mother. It took some doing to verify that the insurance was good because there was a misspelling of the mother's name and the VIN was off by 1 number. The sheriff's Deputy who wrote the crash report went way beyond the call of duty to get all of that straight and I finally got a check for my totaled Scrambler towards the end of November. I had been looking for my next bike and had pretty much decided that I wanted a Triumph Rocket III Touring. I found this one that was purchased and traded in with 25 miles on it and I had it shipped. It came in yesterday, but I still can't ride just yet because I have to get the tags for it.

This thing is a BEAST, but a manageable beast. It's a 2300 CC torque monster that is very stable at nearly 1000 lbs yet surprisingly nimble through the twisties. Compared to the Scrambler that seat is like a Barcalounger. I'll miss the off road adventures that I had with the Scrambler... but the bulk of the riding I do is with neighbors and the Legion Riders and this bike will make those rides MUCH more enjoyable.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

parallel said:


> I've been progressively recuperating since my crash that I posted about at the beginning of October. The kid who hit me was driving the car his girlfriend drives, which was owned and insured by her mother. It took some doing to verify that the insurance was good because there was a misspelling of the mother's name and the VIN was off by 1 number. The sheriff's Deputy who wrote the crash report went way beyond the call of duty to get all of that straight and I finally got a check for my totaled Scrambler towards the end of November. I had been looking for my next bike and had pretty much decided that I wanted a Triumph Rocket III Touring. I found this one that was purchased and traded in with 25 miles on it and I had it shipped. It came in yesterday, but I still can't ride just yet because I have to get the tags for it.
> 
> This thing is a BEAST, but a manageable beast. It's a 2300 CC torque monster that is very stable at nearly 1000 lbs yet surprisingly nimble through the twisties. Compared to the Scrambler that seat is like a Barcalounger. I'll miss the off road adventures that I had with the Scrambler... but the bulk of the riding I do is with neighbors and the Legion Riders and this bike will make those rides MUCH more enjoyable.




NICE^^^^^^^^^. How much does the bike weigh?

I like the chrome headers and pipes!


----------



## CDG (Dec 24, 2016)

The Rocket 3s are great bikes.  Glad to hear everything worked out for you man.


----------



## parallel (Dec 24, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> NICE^^^^^^^^^. How much does the bike weigh?
> 
> I like the chrome headers and pipes!


870 lbs + gear.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

[Q


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2016)

Ride the hell out of her.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 25, 2016)

Keep the greasy side down and the shiny side up!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 25, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Keep the greasy side down and the shiny side up!



Says the voice of experience....


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 25, 2016)

Gorgeous ride!


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 25, 2016)

Very nice!  Enjoy


----------



## x SF med (Dec 26, 2016)

@parallel ....  What, no ramming spikes front and back to prevent a recurrence of your last incident?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Y


----------



## Gunz (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice bike, @parallel. Head out on the highway. Look for adventure. Or...

whatever comes your way.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Nice bike, @parallel. Head out on the highway. Look for adventure. Or...
> 
> whatever comes your way.



Spielt gut, Herr Hesse, Der Steppenwolf Leben!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 27, 2016)

@Red Flag 1 bought a motorcycle, too. Heres a video of his beer run last night.


----------



## parallel (Dec 27, 2016)

They'll be scraping what's left of that rider off the road one day.


----------



## CDG (Dec 27, 2016)

Fuck that guy.  What an asshole.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 27, 2016)

you could probably fit a shotgun rack on that thing....just saying.


----------



## parallel (Dec 28, 2016)

That shotgun looks to be a Winchester 1300... I happen to have one of those as well. :)


----------

